# Turkeys in styrofoam Incubator



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

I was talking to a guy who hatches turkeys and he said his experience is turkey hatch won't hatch very well in a strofoam incubator because the element is to close to the eggs. All I have is a styrofoam incubator so was wondering what others experiences were hatching turkey eggs in one. Thanks.


----------



## Serena (Apr 28, 2004)

I just had a batch of ducks and turkeys in at the same time... Ducks all hatched... 1 of 6 turkeys hatched... 2 pipped and you could see beaks and face and then they died, one I candeled this morning that handt pipped... its pipped internally and moving a little, but I dont expect it to hatch... its 3-4 days overdue... I have another batch in another styro that has like 10-12 eggs and I think there is only one that doesnt candle as growing. I have another batch in the cabinet incubator that are growing from what I can tell. Its hit or miss.... I've been told turkeys are harder to hatch and more sensitive to fluctuations in temp and humidity and the stryos fluctuate more... I am thinking of moving all mine into the cabinet incubator for steady temp and humidity sake.... and so I dont poke at them so much and waste so much time watching them incubate..... haha


----------



## Lionrose (Jun 4, 2006)

I set 50 chicken eggs and 5 turkey eggs in my old Styrofoam still air incubator last month. First time ever to try turkey eggs. Mine is OLD itâs round not square. Got it for $10 about 5 years ago out of a local thrifty paper.

Most of the chicken eggs hatched. When it was time they start hatching, I moved them over to another I had since acquired (its square) so the one would stay clean for the turkey eggs and not contaminate them since they had nearly a week yet to go. I continued to turn um till it was time to stop. All 5 turkey eggs hatched. Their a week old now and doing great.

I believe with the Styrofoam types it has more to do with the temp and humidity than anything. A good readable âtrueâ thermometer is a MUST. And of course turning the eggs 3-4 time a day witch I do by had. I do ware latex gloves to handle the eggs to mark the Xâs and Oâs on them and to turn them.

Iâve never known what the humidity is/was in the incubator. I just keep the reservoirs full. Then when they start to hatch I will wet a washcloth (dripping wet) folded twice and lay it in the incubator to increase humidity while their hatching. Or two washcloths folded three times depending on how much room I have after candling and removing non fertile or quitter eggs. Out of 50 eggs at least 30-45 will hatch with out fail. After I candle and remove all dud eggs all but 1-2 remaining eggs always hatch.

I wouldnât be afraid to do the turkey eggs in your Styrofoam incubator. Iâll do it again next year if I get lucky enough to have some turkey eggs of my own. I gave $20 for 5 Bourbon reds this year.

Either Iâm doing something right or Iâm just darn lucky lol. Either way I always get good hatches. Iâm going to try hatching out some quail eggs now, as soon as I can find some that is. I really want a few quail to be able to raise um for freezer camp. 

Good luck with the turkey eggs.

D


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I never had problems with turkeys hatching in a Hova-bator. I put the eggs everyother hole so they weren't touching and the air was circulated well. I don't think I'd try them in a still-air bator tho. You could also put them more in the center of the bator so they aren't directly under the element, if you have room.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for sgaring your experiences. My incubator is a Little Giant 9200 still air model. Before I invested money into turkey eggs wanted to see what kind of luck others had. 
Lionrose I don't remember the official name for it but a friend told me you can buy a device at Walmart that comes with a stand that shows what the humidity is. I think it's under $10 but haven't bought one yet.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Serena said:


> I just had a batch of ducks and turkeys in at the same time... Ducks all hatched... 1 of 6 turkeys hatched... 2 pipped and you could see beaks and face and then they died, one I candeled this morning that handt pipped... its pipped internally and moving a little, but I dont expect it to hatch... its 3-4 days overdue...


I'm afraid this will be the case with my chicks too. I have a home made styrofoam incubator with six chicken eggs due to hatch today and tomorrow. Yesterday two pipped and one made a 1/4 inch hole in the egg. The other never broke through the membrane. Since yesterday afternoon there's been no more action in either one, so I'm afraid they might both be dead. It's been hard keeping the temp constant without a thermostat. I wonder if any of the other eggs will make it.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I took out the first egg with the hole that had stopped pipping. It _was_ dead. Most of the yolk sac was still there. It looked normal otherwise.


----------



## Lionrose (Jun 4, 2006)

bstuart29 said:


> Lionrose I don't remember the official name for it but a friend told me you can buy a device at Walmart that comes with a stand that shows what the humidity is. I think it's under $10 but haven't bought one yet.


Thank you Bstuart29. 
I'll defiantly look into one if my hatches become unacceptable, because I will suspect humidity as the culprit. 

My old incubator is a Hova Bator still air, so old it donât have a modle # and its round in shape. 

The one that was gave to me recently is a Little Giant still air, square in shape.
This will be my first hatch start to finish in this one. Last hatch I just used it to move the chicken eggs to for hatching to keep the other clean for the turkey eggs. 

All 5 baby turkeys still thriving and doing well.

D


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I use a styrofoam Hovabator1602n, still air, hand turn by roller derby method, no gloves. I just remove the lid, feel around the outside for cooler eggs, pick them up and jostle them into the middle, and run the flat of my hand over the tops of the eggs, dragging them this way and that, mixing them up a bit, and close the lid. I do use an Accurite hygrometer/thermometer from Walmart for $9 or so, and keep the temp around 100, humidity around 35, and they all hatch pretty well. The marans, not so well.


----------

